# Jujutsu Demo



## Guy Preston (Feb 22, 2016)

Haven't posted for a while - here's a section of a public demo we did at the weekend, raising money for children's charity NSPCC

I can spot a few areas still needing work  but really highlights the difference between what we are doing now, and the Jujutsu in our older videos...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 22, 2016)

Great to hear you where doing a charity fund raiser for a children's charity.
Thanks for posting


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (Feb 22, 2016)

thanks for posting


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 23, 2016)

Enjoyed seeing you train. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Whitespace (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice little video there. Great seeing stuff for children's charity.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey Guy, good to see you again!

Not bad, my friend… you've been with the Moto-ha Yoshin Ryu for what, a year or so now? Coming along nicely! I'm sure Yasumoto Sensei will give you all the guidance needed… so I won't offer much there… all in all, some nice performances. I was particularly fond of the hojo waza with the obi at the end… always fun!

All the best with your training.


----------



## Guy Preston (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks all - was fun to do, I think demo's like this show you the cracks you don't always see in the comfort of your own dojo 

Thanks Chris, that's right, just over a year since we moved over to MHYR, really enjoying the journey, Soke will be here again in June, and then I'm hoping to get out to Japan later in the year.


----------

